# What is the best size tank?



## duckz01 (Mar 29, 2011)

What do you guys think is the best size for freshwater fish keeping? Right now all I have is a 10 and a 5.5 gallon and I was thinking about upgrading? Thoughts?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would say at least a 65 gallon planted community tank. For that price in a tank that size, I would buy a used saltwater reef and get 10x the relaxation effect. Are you planning on a new tank? What's you're budget and what major town are you near? I'll find you an awesome SW setup!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That wasn't the question; he wants freshwater.

A 65 is a great size for freshwater, but a 29 is easier to find and cheaper, as well as easy to get equipment for that fits. 29's make fine freshwater tanks.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Petsmart has the 36gal bowfront kit for $121 right now. Its a good tank with a decent light


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

125 gallon, but then again I am biased. I found mine on clearance in September of 2009 at Petsmart for $229 and it was regularly $299. Those kind of chances don't come about very often.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

10 gallons is the absolute minimum, but the ideal size in my opinion is 29 gallons and above.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"That wasn't the question; he wants freshwater.

A 65 is a great size for freshwater, but a 29 is easier to find and cheaper, as well as easy to get equipment for that fits. 29's make fine freshwater tanks."


I was just saying that a good FW community is at least 65, but I'd rather have it go SW. We can never have to many happy Salties! 

Sorry though for my constant pestering...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The biggest that will fit, of course. More water = more fish or less maintenance (few fish in big tank).

I find a 50/55 is usually the cheapest tank/gallon. When you go up to 70 (a much better size, 6 more inches with no more length) the glass get thicker and prices go up. Its also the smallest tank that movers won't take, so they are always on CL, but new ones go on sale cheap, too.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

emc7's right in saying that the biggest is the best. When I had a very limited budget I managed to get a 20 long which isn't perfect, but spread out the population that was stuffed into my 10 gallon (a platy, male betta, two cory cats -- I was young so don't judge  ). 

With $100 I bought the whole getup for a 20 long. With a little work on a local classified ad, or through Craigslist or a fish association, you could even snag a whole 55-gallon setup for the same amount of money!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

duckz01 said:


> What do you guys think is the best size for freshwater fish keeping? Right now all I have is a 10 and a 5.5 gallon and I was thinking about upgrading? Thoughts?


I hate to revive an old thread like this, but the question hit one of my pet peeves.

The right size for freshwater fish depends on what you want to put into the tank. All sizes of tanks have uses, that's why they make them. A larger tank isn't an "upgrade," it is just bigger. I have large and small tanks and stock them appropriately.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Fishpunk said:


> I hate to revive an old thread like this, but the question hit one of my pet peeves.
> 
> The right size for freshwater fish depends on what you want to put into the tank. All sizes of tanks have uses, that's why they make them. A larger tank isn't an "upgrade," it is just bigger. I have large and small tanks and stock them appropriately.


Yep, that's right. It's all about what type of fish you want and how much space you have in your abode.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree with that, but generally the best sized tank is the largest tank you have room for. Anything under 10 gallons I view as a fry tank.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, you insult my gobies and H. formosa! Just because we don't get over an inch in length doesn't mean you have to call us fry!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The best size tank is the largest tank that will fit your living area and your budget. 

The best fish to put in that tank are the best fish that fit your tank and your budget.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like H. formosa. Put them in a 55 and they will breed to fill it. Then you sell them on aquabid to people with nano tanks. Bigger is better. I have seem some incredible nano tanks with nano plants and nano fish. But they likely take just as much time and money as a big tank does. The smaller the tank, but more limited your options. Even our club killie guy is slowly creeping up his tank sizes. More enjoyable for less effort. I do not subscribe to the idea that you need big fish in a big tank. Some of the most incredible large tanks I've seen were filled with huge schools of tiny fish. It is really neat to see how they act in nature. Just because a fish in only an inch long doesn't mean its better off in a 5 gallon than a large tank.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

It doesn't mean it's worse off in a 5-gallon, either.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A can't knock fives too much since I have 10 of then running. One has CPDs and red cherry shrimp and it does fine. But I were starting my fish room over, I wouldn't have any smaller than 10 gallon. 2" more in one direction 4" in the other and double the water volume. Tanks and lids cost the same for 5.5 and 10g, I have killed more fish in 5s than in any other size tank. You absolutely can not neglect them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

240 gallons..with tetras..


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lohachata said:


> 240 gallons..with tetras..


You could put a lot of tetras in a 240 gallon.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

On an unrelated note, our PetSmart is selling both neons and cardinals for $1. Sadly, the sale ends today. Had I known sooner, I would have told all of you...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

funlad3 said:


> On an unrelated note, our PetSmart is selling both neons and cardinals for $1. Sadly, the sale ends today. Had I known sooner, I would have told all of you...


If only I could keep them. I have a few fish that would probably make them lunch.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes ghost..."real" schools of tetras...congos..bleeding hearts..cardinals..emperors..robertsi...red phantoms..black phantoms..rummy nose..silvertips...lemons...
and dozens of cories too...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I like where your head is Loha.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lohachata said:


> yes ghost..."real" schools of tetras...congos..bleeding hearts..cardinals..emperors..robertsi...red phantoms..black phantoms..rummy nose..silvertips...lemons...
> and dozens of cories too...


No X-Rays? I think they look great.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm...after seeing whatshisface going on and on and on about xrays and how it should be the only fish in everybody's tanks i said no thanks...but they are a good lookin fish...
i drew up plans for a 3'H X 8'W X 10'L....approx 1800 gallons...tetras....cories and discus... would still love to do it some day...maybe even bigger...but i just don't think i'll hit the lottery...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmmmm...after seeing whatshisface going on and on and on about xrays and how it should be the only fish in everybody's tanks i said no thanks...but they are a good lookin fish...
> i drew up plans for a 3'H X 8'W X 10'L....approx 1800 gallons...tetras....cories and discus... would still love to do it some day...maybe even bigger...but i just don't think i'll hit the lottery...


That would be a nice looking tank. It would look like something from your state's museum of natural science.


----------

